
Ongoing issues at Owlet shows how not to deal with an infrastructure breakdown - pocketlnt
https://owletcare.com/pages/status
======
davismwfl
I agree there are better ways to manage this, for example, giving more timely
updates, using less corporate speak like "inconvenience" and just saying we
screwed up, here is what we are doing to make it right.

Hopefully everyone learns something from this, sounds like some version
control and/or quality issues that need to be addressed on the tech side of
the house and on the business side some lessons in how to speak to large
groups of consumers.

The video was a good idea overall, calling it an inconvenience to users was
not, that in my experience just pisses people off because they feel like you
are trying to skirt responsibility. Also the video could be viewed as
partially contradictory, first saying his didn't work too but then saying the
primary means to get that data is the local hub. I get his point from a
technical side, but a consumer won't differentiate the device and app, to
consumers they bought a solution and that solution failed for a period of time
when the bulk of users would be using it (overnight).

IMO this is just growing pains for any business, the ones that learn, get
better and succeed, the ones that don't, fail and go out of business.

------
pocketlnt
See more ongoing lessons of how not to deal with your user base:

[https://m.facebook.com/OwletBabyMonitors/](https://m.facebook.com/OwletBabyMonitors/)

[https://mobile.twitter.com/owletbabycare](https://mobile.twitter.com/owletbabycare)

